# Welches Netzteil, wie viel Watt?



## zex1337 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir in absehbarer Zeit einen neuen PC zulegen, da ich keine ahnung von Strom habe, frage ich euch was ich für eine Watt Leistung für folgendes System benötige, und welches Netzteil ihr mir Empfehlen könnt.

Gehäuse: CM Storm Stryker
SSD: Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB
HDD: 2x Western Digital WD20EARX 2 TB
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE Geforce GTX 660 Ti OC / Geforce GTX 670 GTX
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken o. Wakü (Nur für CPU)
ROM: Plextor PX-891SA
RAM: Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit

Evtl. extra Strom für Kaltlichtkathoden & Lüfter (sprich Modding).

-> Wieviel Watt benötige ich für dieses System, und wieviel würde ich benötigen bei einer weiteren Grafikkarte (SLI)

-> Falls ihr verbesserungsvorschläge für die Hardware habt, nennt mir diese wenn möglich mit begrüdung.

Gruß,
ZEx


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. Februar 2013)

Hier kannst du es ausrechnen...

PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2013)

Ich nenne mal die hier "übliche" Empfehlung:


be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
und hier hast du mal was zum Verbrauch:


Test: VTX3D HD 7870 Black
selbst mit dem übertakteten Unterbau (i7-3770k@4,5Ghz) und einer Oberklasse-Graka werden unter Spielelast selten über 300W verbraten... *

@highspeedpingu:* vergiss diese Kalkulatoren, diese schlagen gern was drauf um dem User ein stärkeres/hochpreisiges NT andrehn zu können

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (5. Februar 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Hier kannst du es ausrechnen...
> 
> PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner


 und genau so ein kalkulator ist mehr als schrott.

@TE: Das system wird so ca. 300-320W brauchen. Mit einem netzteil von 400-480W (MARKENNETZTEIL!!!) bist du gut bedient.
Wenns kabelmanagement haben soll, dann z.B. ein Be Quiet! E9 480W CM


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2013)

Du hast vollkomen recht, Target

Gruß


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Februar 2013)

Du kannst z.B. das genannte E9 480W kaufen. Das ist leise, günstig und hat gute FSP-Aurum-Technik.

Alternativ gibt es noch das Enermax Revolution87+ 550W. Das ist allerdings teurer.


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. Februar 2013)

Ich hab´ mal die Config des TE errechnen lassen - der kommt tatsächlich auf 530W


----------



## zex1337 (5. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre dieses NT : Sharkoon WPM600 ?


----------



## timbo01 (5. Februar 2013)

Nur als Beispiel: Mein Stromfressender Phenom X6 1090T und 7950 verbraucht unter VOLLlast mit Monitor und drumunddran 418Watt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2013)

Welches Budget steht im Raum ( für das Netzteil ).
Entweder jetzt SLI oder garnicht.


----------



## Thallassa (5. Februar 2013)

zex1337 schrieb:


> Wie wäre dieses NT : Sharkoon WPM600 ?



Technisch angestaubt, zu groß, kein Kabelmanagement, schlechte Effizienz..Bäääh
Sowas würd ich nie in nen Rechner einbauen der solche Komponenten hat, wie die von dir angedachten.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2013)

Du willst Hardware für 1000€ einem 46€ Netzteil anvertrauen? Nicht wirklich. Zieh die MwSt und eine Händlermarge von 20% ab und Du weist was für die Bauteile übrig bleibt.... Ernsthaft, das Netzteil ist das Herz deines PCs, nicht die CPU.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn's günstiger sein muss dann greif zu dem etwas älteren be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Das hat bewährte Technik, von Sharkoon NT's hör ich immer nur das sie laut wären.

Für SLI wirst du so um 580 Watt brauchen, schätzungsweise, mit Buffer für OC, Licht und all dem gedöns.


----------



## zex1337 (5. Februar 2013)

gehen wir mal von SLI aus, und budget max. 80... (soweit möglich)

-

Ich würde mir ein 600 Watt kaufen wollen, das sollte ausreichen. Also BeQuiet? Oder gibts gute alternativen?


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Februar 2013)

Für SLI sollte es schon was mehr sein, z.B.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.3 (ERV650AWT-G/ERV650EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic X-Series X-660 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alles gute Hersteller ( Seasonic, Enermax) bzw. gute Labels ( be quiet)


----------



## zex1337 (5. Februar 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du willst Hardware für 1000€ einem 46€ Netzteil anvertrauen? Nicht wirklich. Zieh die MwSt und eine Händlermarge von 20% ab und Du weist was für die Bauteile übrig bleibt.... Ernsthaft, das Netzteil ist das Herz deines PCs, nicht die CPU.


 
Wie schon im beginn dieses threads habe ich gesagt, das ich keine ahnung von Netzteilen habe, allerdings greife ich trotz allem immer zu markenprodukten, ...Ich komme zu euch ins forum, um "natürlich" die günstigste & beste lösung zu erfahren. & Wenn's 200€ Kosten würde..., wäre es nötig würde ich auch soviel bezahlen, aber es ist ja nicht nötig, und da kommt ihr ins spiel 

Gruß,
ZEx


----------



## DerEddi (5. Februar 2013)

hi, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem,
mein System ist:
- i7 3770 K
- MSI z77a mpower 
- 16 gb (4x4gb) 1600 Mhz 
- ssd Samsung 840 series 250gb
- sata 1tb Samsung spintpoint f3
- 4x 140er thermaltake lüfter 4-Pin
& ne nvidia MSI gtx 680 LIGHTNING

dazu hab ich mir das Netzteil Rasurbo Real & Power 650W mit Kabelmanagement und einer Effizienz von 86% gekauft wird das mit den Komponenten so funktionieren also unter volllast etc. ???????

danke im vorraus


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Februar 2013)

afaik basiert das Rasurbo auf der Cougar A-Serie. Und die ist ganz solide.

Ich persönlich hätte mir bei so einem Rechner was hochwertigeres gekauft.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Februar 2013)

DerEddi schrieb:


> hi, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem,


 
Eigener Thread. Danke.



zex1337 schrieb:


> Wie schon im beginn dieses threads habe ich gesagt, das ich keine ahnung von Netzteilen habe, allerdings greife ich trotz allem immer zu markenprodukten, ...Ich komme zu euch ins forum, um "natürlich" die günstigste & beste lösung zu erfahren.



DrWaikiki hat sehr gute Netzteile empfohlen, falls der SLI/CF Gedanke ernster wird. Eventuell auch das Dark Power P10 650 Watt.

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerEddi (5. Februar 2013)

z.b. ??? Vorschläge wären nett ^^ich kann das rasurbo ja noch in meinem 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht zurück schicken... doch mehr als so Ca. 100€ wollt ich auch nicht investieren ... also Vorschläge sind erwünscht 

danke mfg eddi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2013)

Gehen wir mal von SLI aus, welche Graka´s sollen in den Knecht kommen.
Wozu brauchst du  16GB Ram.


----------



## blautemple (5. Februar 2013)

Mach doch bitte nen eigenen thread auf


----------



## zex1337 (5. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Für SLI sollte es schon was mehr sein, z.B.
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.3 (ERV650AWT-G/ERV650EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Sea Sonic X-Series X-660 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 

DrWaikiki, ich danke dir für deine hilfe & werde wohl das Enermax kaufen. 

Danke auch an alle anderen  Ob ich nun SLI betreiben werde, steht noch in den Sternen! :'D

Gruß,
ZEx


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2013)

Schaue mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn nicht, dann hast du ein NT mit 650 Watt was nicht nötig gewesen wäre.
Musst selber wissen


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Februar 2013)

Nötig nicht, aber genug Anschlüsse für SLI.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2013)

Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Liegt in bei Euch beiden im Preisrahmen. 

Für SLI/Crossfire eine Nummer größer wählen (wie zuvor oben schon gepostet Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.3 (ERV650AWT-G/ERV650EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ).

@zex1337 : Das war kein Angriff sondern sollte nur mal zum Überlegen anregen wohin man vielleicht bei Festsetzung des Preisrahmens der einzelnen Komponenten sein Augenmerk richten sollte. 

Es wäre schade und ärgerlich, wenn (nur mal als Beispiel) die GTX690 oder die 7990 für über 800€ in Flammen aufgingen, nur weil für ein hochwertiges Netzteil kein Geld mehr da war oder weil man meinte das wäre nicht so wichtig. Nix für ungut.


----------

